# Rivets Popping out of Rolled Leather Collar - Looking for good quality replacement



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

I recently upgraded Luke's puppy gear (nylon Rogz brand collar and leash) to a nice 6' leather lead and a rolled leather collar. I love the leash and collar - I really like the feel of leather and I think both look great on him but I've been having issues with the rivets popping out of the collar. 

After only 1-1/2 weeks of use, both rivets popped out of his first collar. I emailed the company and they sent me a replacement collar. I put the new, replacement collar on Luke and after 1/2 week of use, I checked the collar and found that one of the rivets popped out of the new collar already as well! 

Luke's going on 9 months old and weighs 68lbs. He wears his collar 24/7 and we use the collar with a 6’ leather leash. He walks pretty well on leash, a little pulling here and there but nothing out of the ordinary. He’s pretty well behaved and trained for his age. 

I contacted the company again and they apologized, refunded the money for the collar and said they were checking with their supplier and waiting for their response. Just to clarify, the customer service at this company was excellent, honestly better than I could have asked for. I'm _not_ here to bash them and I don't even want to name the company because I don't want people to negatively associate anything with them. 

I'm posting because I really love the rolled leather collar and I need a replacement for him that's not going to break. I'm also curious, has anyone else had similar issues with their rolled leather collars? Also, what companies have people had success with?

Attached below are pictures for reference.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I know you are looking for leather, but if you want an alternative here's a link to a brand we love. Made in the USA and they have never failed us.

Dog Collars - Our Products - Up Country: Designer Dog and Cat Collars and Accessories


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Rolled leather is a PIA to make - it is not made that way and protests! That being said, I have had a couple and they have never come apart.....rivets may be too short

Lee


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Riveting is a quick and low cost way to join leather, it's downside is creating a failure point in the finished item and weakens the joint. Worse still if the leather is of dubious quality, riveting is an inferior production method. A stitched joint will be better than a rivet, but again it depends on the quality of twine and leather used as to how long overall the item will last.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I shop here: Dog Collars and Harnesses | Leather Dog Collars | Nylon Dog Collars | Leather K9 Harness | Nylon K9 Harness | K9 Reflective Strips and Strobes | Ray Allen Manufacturing, and here: Collars: Police K9, Military K9 and Schutzhund Working Dog Equipment

Lightning fast service from Elite K9.


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. Those sites have some cool stuff MichaelE! I was looking for a rolled leather collar, it's possible that I missed it but I don't think either had them. 

Edit: Definitely must be a problem with the rivets, both rivets have now popped out of the second collar!


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

All of my dogs have worn rolled leather collars, but good quality is getting harder to find. I have bought my last two at a local feed store. They are made in an Amish shop nearby and the quality is excellent. It's a family owned feed store and I'm sure they would ship to you. The collars come in black and brown and they're sized in odd numbers (19,21,23,etc.) Here is their website for contact: copleyfeed.com


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Stop at the leather/shoe repair shop and get new rivets. I've done that (5 min wait) and it lasts forever...


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hill top leather is the place I plan to get my rolled leather collar custom made for under $50.00-I already got one of their custom leather collars with attached name plate and very happy with the product and service from the company.
Here is a pic of the rolled collar and link to their site.









https://www.etsy.com/shop/HillTopLeatherShop?section_id=12019525

Here is a link to my thread about my experience if interested
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ther-collar-brass-name-plate.html#post4419073


----------

